
Yes, You Will Probably Get Screwed If The Comcast-Time Warner Deal Goes Through - ytNumbers
http://www.businessinsider.com/comcast-time-warner-deal-customers-2014-2
======
originofspecie
They say that this will limit competition and choice, but the only two cities
that I see TW and Comcast compete in (according to the chart in the article)
are Louisville and Kansas City.

